# Ambient soundscape for a classroom



## QueenStitches (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm about to start a unit on Gothic literature with my high school students, and I've been searching everywhere for background music. I'm getting Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana to play during group work, but I need something more low key for during lecture/reading. We're reading "A Rose for Emily" on Monday, and I really wanted some subtle ambient sounds - light rain, wind, rustling leaves, crickets... stuff like that. Because we'll be reading the story aloud, it can't be too overwhelming or feature any sudden, out-of-place sounds. 

In my head, it sounds like the beginning part of Pirates of the Caribbean at Disneyland. Has anyone come across something like this?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I know I have something along those lines in my SFX collection, let me go thru a few files & see what I can dig up !


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Pm me tonight queen if you don't come up with anything.
I have a ton of tax too.
I'm sure that there is something in there...
Also how bout some quiet Celtic stuff?


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

The albums "The Air Is On Fire" and "Polish Night Music" by David Lynch are good ones, which I have. Give the samples a listen and let me know if they strike your fancy.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Air-Fire-Exhibition-Soundscape/dp/B001YXZ5O8

http://www.amazon.com/Polish-Night-Music-Various-Artists/dp/B00140GX6U


----------



## QueenStitches (Jul 30, 2009)

I like "The Air is on Fire" quite a bit. I'm definitely going to have to get that one. 

I stumbled across Poison Props, and I'm thinking about getting Crickets/Swamp or Hillbilly Swamp. Has anyone listened to these in full? Are they pure sound effects or is there vocals added?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Consider music by Raison d'Etre ... great dark ambient. Lots of bells, chants, drones ... *wonderful *stuff. Way more interesting than sound effects, but more subtle than music. Check out the samples here  or here ... if you like PM me.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I have "The Air Is On Fire." PM me


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Just Downloaded "The Air Is on Fire"- David Lynch.
This is my first exposure to this artist.
Potentially, very appropriate for a haunt.
Good Stuff!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's one of my favorite ambient background tracks. Contrary to it's title, there is no screaming. Give it a listen, I think you'll like it.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

you might find the story "Two Bottles of Relish" interesting....

Spookmaster


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't know if you are covering the raven, but Kristen Lawrence just released the raven in song form - she makes halloween carols and her new stuff is great! She is on Amazon and iTunes.


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

Some of these tracks may work for you as well:

http://www.oct31st.org/downloadables/media/


----------

